# How to move a tank successfully?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh boy I've known about the move for awhile now and kinda have a plan in place. We are moving here at the end of May or early June, but the good thing is it will only be a 20 minute or so drive. I just want some advice on how to successfully move a tank. My tank is a 46 gallon FOWLR with just your average setup. Should I buy 20-30 gallons of pre-made water to make things a bit easier? Just to have good water already waiting at the new place and to reduce the amount of buckets to be carried over. I want to make this as easy as possible but I know it will be a living nightmare lol. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

why dont you take half of the water out in buckets and move it in a separate trip and then take the tank with the fish in bags like the petstores wrap them in when you buy them, pour the water from the buckets in the tank once you are there and then put the fish in. Then fill the tank with tap water in the quantity you brought in buckets, and dose like you did a water change with that amount of water. I suggest not filling it up immediately because the composition of the water will change dramatically and shock the fish even more...so wait like a couple of days and then fill it back up and dose the chems like a water change of the quantity you put in to fill it up...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

The bags for transport are a very good idea (prevents self injury &makes it easier to adjust them to new tank); no more than two fish to a bag. An insulated cooler, even a cheapo styrofoam one, is excellent to transport bags of fish because it keeps water temp steady, and the lid helps reduce light &noise (stress!) for fish.That is how the dealers transport fish to shops, btw. Saving the old water is not nearly as important as saving the gravel &filter media, where the bacteria colonies are. So: Bag fish, adding a drop or two of stresscoat to the bag. Drain tank, leaving just enough water to keep gravel wet. Place filter ( or filter media) in bag, with tank water, to keep from drying. At new place, fill tank, adding dechlorinator. Of course, you have already fully tested the tap water there, well in advance, so you know exactly how it compares to your tank water. Make sure temp is right. If new places water is too alkaline, use RO water with tap while filling tank. Add filter using old media. Float bags (lights off!) at least 15 mins, then add a little tank water at a time to each bag at 10 min. intervals. Keep lights off till next day, to reduce stress. Have I missed anything?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

nope, nothing missing, it's a complete and completely correct step to step guide....


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot! So it seems sand needs to be the top priority in keeping as much as possible.unfourtunately I don't have a RO/DI unit so hopefully the tap water is good at the new place.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

IMO, saving water is very important. It may not hold much bacteria, but it is a chemistry that your fish are used to. We've never had any losses in three moves when we saved at least some water along with the media.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

RO water is available at grocery stores. It is not expensive, and you can even save by re-using their containers, or bring your own. Nothing wrong with saving your own tank water, either. Just wanted to put other available options out there, since revisMVP had said that he wanted water already waiting at the new place.


----------

